# Yield estimates?



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I'm up here in central MN and will be doing square foot gardening this year. Where can I find yield information? ie, how many tomatoes per plant, pounds of raspberries per bush, etc..


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

:rofl: Good Luck.

Seriously. There are a thousand variables here. The only thing that will tell what to expect is experience.

If you plan to count on the produce plant more (2-3 times) than you need.


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

There are as many estimates as there are books on the subject! PackerBacker is right, experience is the best teacher! If you plant to much, you can always can it, sell it, freeze it, dehydrate it, share it, etc..I will stop there! IMO it would be better to have more than not enough! Also if you can plant what you need and keep up with the weeding it would be better to maintain a smaller area better than to let a larger area get over run with weeds and neglected! my $.02


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Go to or contact your county extension office. They have alot of information about your particular area. Soils vary quite a bit in Minnesota, from blow sand to heavy loam.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I can send you a rough guide of how many plants to plant per person. It is based on my years of growing food for myself and four kids using raised beds and a modified square foot method. You can use it to guage your garden and tweek it according to your needs. 

As for pounds of tomatoes per plant, etc, a lot of it depends on the variety of plant you are growing, your climate, the length of your growing season, etc, etc. 

Kudos to you for getting out there and practicing now. You will be way ahead of other preppers who have seeds, but no experience and think they will just grow it when they need it.


----------



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

kejmack said:


> I can send you a rough guide of how many plants to plant per person. It is based on my years of growing food for myself and four kids using raised beds and a modified square foot method. You can use it to guage your garden and tweek it according to your needs.
> 
> As for pounds of tomatoes per plant, etc, a lot of it depends on the variety of plant you are growing, your climate, the length of your growing season, etc, etc.
> 
> Kudos to you for getting out there and practicing now. You will be way ahead of other preppers who have seeds, but no experience and think they will just grow it when they need it.


That'd be great if you could send me that! Thanks


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

find a copy of the book by john jeavons called "How to Grow More Vegetables ...than you ever thought possible on less land than you can imagine". It is a primer for biointensive gardening and has fascinating charts listing yields both average and intensive by rows, or biointensive beds. You should be able to find a used one cheap, the book has been around a while. It is excellent for planning, and has many good ideas.


----------

